# What's the worst issue you've driven with?



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I just had the pleasure of having my power steering pump go Saturdsy night. I had 9 rides left for my quest so I turned up the fan and music to mask the noise, I made sure I wasn't in any tight spaces, and muscled that steering wheel. None of the drunk paxholes seemed to notice.

What's the worst problem you've driven with?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

My ****** was slipping in my van right before I got rid of it.

Edit: The short version for transmission was censored. 🙄


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No car issues, but my worst would have to be the stench from my barnyard pax that lingered. And she sat right next to me. I almost couldn’t breathe.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hemorrhoids.


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

My first car, ‘77 Chevy Malibu, wasn’t equipped with power steering. My friends couldn’t understand how I drove that thing and never wanted to borrow it. Once I got used to it, it wasn’t so bad and I could turn it around anywhere.

Right now, the worst issue is the passenger side A/C not working. I just close the passenger vent, angle the drivers side to the right, and turn on the seat cooler if I get a front seat rider. Most get in the back where the A/C works fine.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

-- Worn wheel bearing that made the inside of the car at highway speed sound just like the cockpit of a WW2 bomber in old war movies
-- Warped front brake discs. Used to make strange toot-toot-toot noise under heavy braking.
-- Cracked windshield
-- Dim headlights. Pax used to keep telling me at night that my headlights were off. 07-12 generation Camry was the first Camry to use projector headlights and they just didn't build them right. The reflective material inside would flake off apparently.
-- Banging rear suspension on right side; suspected cause was taking too many 400 - 500lb land whale pax.
-- Dents in car body, sunburnt paint, missing wheel trim etc.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Massive diarrhea


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The worst for me was a screw I picked up in a tire one night. It was only losing about 1psi/hour down to 25psi where it held so I just kept filling it up and fixed it the next day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Entitled Uber passenger


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Once when I drove over 30 hours straight ( before limits) my right leg was cramping up so bad , I had to use left leg for accelerator & brakes to drive50 miles ( 1 hour) home to rest


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I also think I got kidney damage from driving late nights with no restrooms available


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Blown head gasket For 3 weeks. Didn’t know. Fixed it when it was real bad


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CaddyDave said:


> My first car, ‘77 Chevy Malibu, wasn’t equipped with power steering. My friends couldn’t understand how I drove that thing and never wanted to borrow it. Once I got used to it, it wasn’t so bad and I could turn it around anywhere.
> 
> Right now, the worst issue is the passenger side A/C not working. I just close the passenger vent, angle the drivers side to the right, and turn on the seat cooler if I get a front seat rider. Most get in the back where the A/C works fine.



Having your power steering go out is much much worse than not having power steering at all.


When I was 17 or 18 the power steering in my POS ford ranger went out and my dad did not understand just how hard it was to steer fighting the hydrolics compared to not having power steering at all.

I wanted to get it towed to the shop to fix and my dad said to just drive it the way it was for a month or 2.

I told him to drive it and prove me wrong.

Didn’t make it half a mile before he was calling for a tow truck.

He had to realize just how hard it was to turn with the power steering out to understand.

So when i say it’s worse it’s way way WAY worse.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Having your power steering go out is much much worse than not having power steering at all.


That's because power steering equipped cars require fewer turns lock to lock (lower ratio) than manual steering cars.

Fewer turns means less leverage and far greater effort.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

In the semi, going from Denver to Tacoma, mid August, I’m getting off the highway in Ontario, Oregon I hear a bang and hissing sound, suddenly my a/c stops. The a/c line where it connected to the condenser blew apart. Drove from Ontario to Tacoma back to Denver with both windows down, the wind noise was so bad, my ears were ringing for 3 days afterwards, sucked even worse, the passenger window was a manual crank, hit thunderstorm outside Umatilla as I’m crossing the river, no way to get the window up, had water everywhere. My boss called every Mack truck dealer on my route, no one had the parts in stock to fix it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Having your power steering go out is much much worse than not having power steering at all.
> 
> 
> When I was 17 or 18 the power steering in my POS ford ranger went out and my dad did not understand just how hard it was to steer fighting the hydrolics compared to not having power steering at all.
> ...


I had a 65 G.M.C. truck.
All steel. Even the dashboard.
No power steering.
I took the big steering wheel out & replaced with a small padded steering wheel
Good workout.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> No car issues, but my worst would have to be the stench from my barnyard pax that lingered. And she sat right next to me. I almost couldn’t breathe.


Omg theres nothing more guy wrenching
that a cute female that reaks of BO


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just had the pleasure of having my power steering pump go Saturdsy night. I had 9 rides left for my quest so I turned up the fan and music to mask the noise, I made sure I wasn't in any tight spaces, and muscled that steering wheel. None of the drunk paxholes seemed to notice.
> 
> What's the worst problem you've driven with?


Similar , brake tab started squealing and I was 9 rides from finishing up a great Sunday , it was loud and I just kept letting them know it just started , changed em the next day , but was Embarrassed for about four hours


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Cheap O2 sensor crapped out and thres on a check engine light.. .caused some black smoke and massively smelly fumes... drove home, threw the old one back in and continued driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emptynesst said:


> Similar , brake tab started squealing and I was 9 rides from finishing up a great Sunday , it was loud and I just kept letting them know it just started , changed em the next day , but was Embarrassed for about four hours


You can bend those brake tabs forward with a screwdriver & have silence .
Probably with the tires on the car if you have rims with slots .


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> You can bend those brake tabs forward with a screwdriver & have silence .
> Probably with the tires on the car if you have rims with slots .


Never even considered that , thanks ! Next time I’ll save my embarrassment by doing just that ,


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just had the pleasure of having my power steering pump go Saturdsy night. I had 9 rides left for my quest so I turned up the fan and music to mask the noise, I made sure I wasn't in any tight spaces, and muscled that steering wheel. None of the drunk paxholes seemed to notice.
> 
> What's the worst problem you've driven with?


3 flat tires, no brakes & no heat...all while driving in blizzard conditions with a sunroof that would not close. I was not picking up pax since my phone battery had died.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> You can bend those brake tabs forward with a screwdriver & have silence .
> Probably with the tires on the car if you have rims with slots .


Damn. I’ll have to remember that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Omg theres nothing more guy wrenching
> that a cute female that reaks of BO


She also looked like she didn’t wash or comb her hair for a week. So not sure if you’d consider that cute.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Extreme flatulence. 

Wasn't an issue for me but the riders...


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just pulled up to pick up a Pax and as we started out my battery light came on, I knew it was the alternator. Driving him to his dropoff, things start to go out - radio first, then interior lights, drop him off and headed home, lost my power steering, traction control, then headlights (4 AM), as I am pulling onto my street my fuel injection starts to go, pulled into driveway and it died!


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

both low beams burnt out so i was driving down I-5 with my high beams on. Marines driving trucks didn't like being blinded from behind, so they started shining trucks lights on me. I tried to get away w/ my 2006 junkyard special but it was slightly over heating and the smoke from my exhaust was getting heavy past 70 they eventually passed me in San Clemente. I checked my car afterwards, thank god no bullet holes.


----------

